

Is the iPhone more dangerous for drivers? - shorbaji

The New York Times reports that a study confirms "Texting Lifts Crash Risk by Large Margin". The effect, it seems, is primarily due to the fact that drivers look at their phones for a few seconds at a time.<p>Would this imply that cellphones with touch screens, and thereby no tactile feedback when dialing out, are more dangerous than others?
======
sound2man
Yes, but both are a bad idea.

------
keltecp11
yes, lets be honest here.

